# Motor Doesn't "Pee"



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 5, 2017)

Ran the motor at no-wake for 20 min yesterday and no pee stream indicating water coming through. Changed impeller this morning then took it out and ran the motor for an hour. Still no pee stream. Mostly idle and no wake. No overheat warning tones. Mixed internet reviews. Anyone else have this issue or idea what might be going on? Tube from pee hole clear of clogs.


----------



## squid013 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lower unit pickup blocked 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zum (Jun 5, 2017)

Changed the impeller...did the wear plate, gaskets or housing look okay? 
Did it "pee" good before? Probably did but put the key in the shafts for the impeller? 
What size motor... you can take the lower unit off and try the impeller out in a bucket of water, with a drill on the shaft, if it's small enough.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 5, 2017)

Zum said:


> Changed the impeller...did the wear plate, gaskets or housing look okay?
> Did it "pee" good before? Probably did but put the key in the shafts for the impeller?
> What size motor... you can take the lower unit off and try the impeller out in a bucket of water, with a drill on the shaft, if it's small enough.



Whole new kit with new plate and gaskets. 

Have only owned for 1 week. Today was 3rd time out. Less than 2 hours total run time. Motor has not "peed" yet. 2 trips on old. 1 on new. Key is in proper place. Motor is 02 Merc 40 4s efi elpt bigfoot.

Should also mention PO claimed there is a thermostat or something that doesn't let it flow water until a certain temp is reached? Even with the motor running for an hour today the block was cool to the touch. There is air being huffed out the pee hole and there's the slightest amount of moisture with it. 

Also when replacing impeller kit, it was replaced exactly as it came off. There's some O rings and a deal labeled as a face seal that were not on when I removed old items. Thinking different year models may use them while mine doesn't? It's a mercury replacement part kit but guessing it could be covering quite a bit of a year gap?


----------



## dkonrai (Jun 6, 2017)

Try sticking a short piece of weed trimmer line in the pee hole while it running. Usually takes a minute or so before the tstat opens. 
You should have a flush port? On the side of the motor just below the powerhead. Unscrew run hose in hole see if it pees

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 6, 2017)

Check the fitting where it should be peeing from - pull the hose off and see if it pee's through the hose. Little bits of debris (flower pedals this time of year) are all it takes to clog the tell. If your thermostat weren't opening you'd be overheating the engine with as long as you're running it for. Sounds more like the tell line is blocked. 

The tell is only a small portion of the water volume circulating around in the motor, so if water isn't flowing out (peeing) it doesn't mean it's not circulating, but if it's not circulating it definitely won't be flowing out.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 6, 2017)

I always look at the exhaust relief on the back of the motor when the pee hole is clogged. That's the little exhaust port 6" below the cowl.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jun 6, 2017)

Motors typically pee even if the thermostat is open or not as their intent is really just to let you know your water pump is working. If the motor is staying cool, then the smaller diameter pee tube is probably just clogged.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 6, 2017)

I had used a tooth pick with the tip rounded off to inset in the tune from the outside and no jams. Will try some of the other ideals mentioned.


----------



## Shaugh (Jun 6, 2017)

Not sure on your specific motor, but one of the tricks in replacing a lower unit is being sure that the water tube is reconnected properly. Are you sure it's put back together correctly ?


----------



## Zum (Jun 6, 2017)

I've read that those motors are strong "pee ers", watched a few videos and they should pee right away. Can you take the hose off at the motor to see if the water is making it that far? It would be an easy fix if it shot out there.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 6, 2017)

Got under the cowl and disconnected the hoses. Holy $$/) what a clog! Think I got er broke up a bit. Next chance I get I'll back er down the ramp and see if it'll flush.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 6, 2017)

dkonrai said:


> Try sticking a short piece of weed trimmer line in the pee hole while it running. Usually takes a minute or so before the tstat opens.
> You should have a flush port? On the side of the motor just below the powerhead. Unscrew run hose in hole see if it pees
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk



Well when messing round what I thought was the flush port was actually the oil drain plug. Luckily not much came out and I have extra oil. Still lookin for that lil guy.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 6, 2017)

What was it plugged with?


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 6, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> What was it plugged with?



Still not sure. Haven't been able to flush it yet.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Jun 7, 2017)

VICTORY!

She pees good now. Back Flushed the motor via service and repair manual instructions through pee hole going opposite of normal flow. Total water flow time 15 min. Motor ran on 5 min off 5 min then on 5 min more. Fired her up at the lake 10 min away and started peein right away.


----------



## CMOS (Jun 8, 2017)

Great news!

Thanks for the update.


CMOS


----------

